# Know your AB Products ? - To win !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So its been a while since I did a fun little competition ( last one I did was the guessing of the Avatars to win a tub of Rainforest Rub, won by Carbonangel ) ), so thought I would do another one today just for the fun of it.

So, to win this time, you need to know your Autobrite products !

Check out this picture carefully......










Now, to win, you need to tell me what the bottled products in the racks are.

They are all Autobrite products, but be aware that some bottles are duplicates as some of the bottles are used to dilute the same product in to it !
So starting from the yellow bottled liquid in the top left corner, name the 6 bottles in that row. Then the second row and third row ( including the bottles hidden behind the bucket ). Then name the products in the top row of the other rack, going from front to back, then the second row and the third row.

First person to name all 36 bottles correctly wins !

Guess the easy ones even if you dont know all of them - as I will give the prize to the person getting the most right by half nine tonight !

The prize -

Well, its a bit of a time consuming one this, so the prize needs to be something pretty cool, and as its all Autobrite products, it should really be an Autobrite prize.

So, the winner will get a brand new, unopened tub of the very brilliant Autobrite Addiction Wax


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha im out already.

Not well up enough on ab stuff


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Ha ha im out already.
> 
> Not well up enough on ab stuff


:lol::lol:

Well you should be my friend, you have not lived til you have tried AB stuff !!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I also give up.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

1st clue - the four bottles hidden behind the bucket are all interior products, and although there are 4 bottles hidden, there are only 3 different products as one bottle is a diluted version of another.

And the two bottles that can be seen on that row are both the same product too !


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

It won't be fair if i say anything as i was looking at the weekend lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> It won't be fair if i say anything as i was looking at the weekend lol


:lol::lol::lol:

Ah, if you know them, go for it 

(( but I bet you get at least two wrong )) :lol:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Must be worth a prize for being so honest :thumb::thumb: LOL


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Guess the easy ones even if you dont know all of them - as I will give the prize to the person getting the most right by midnight tomorrow night !

To make it easier, copy the numbers below and add you guess to it....

first row, left to right
1
2
3
4
5
6
2nd row left to right
7
8
9
10
11
12
3rd row left to right
13
14
15
16
17
18
Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19
20
21
22
23
24
2nd row front to back
25
26
27
28
29
30
3rd row front to back
31
32
33
34
35
36


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok first guess all product's that A/B has ................. must be close!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Ok first guess all product's that A/B has ................. must be close!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe this one was a bit too difficult


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe someone is sat there right now matching them up to the Autobrite website! you never know!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Maybe someone is sat there right now matches them up to the Autobrite website! you never know!


:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll take a swing at it... might be way off but it's just for fun
answers shortly


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Or maybe someone is standing outside your van peeping in


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Or maybe someone is standing outside your van peeping in


:lol: - That wont help them, there are no windows in the back !! :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you watch the latest top gear.

There is a hole there now


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Did you watch the latest top gear.
> 
> There is a hole there now


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yes mate, I did see it, and I was wondering where my dad got his white undercarriage protector - (( he watched it too and obviously got ideas from Mr.May ! ))


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

who threw the brick at you???


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> who threw the brick at you???


???


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my guess' most from memory but had to look at the AB site for a couple too..

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Nano Shampoo
5 Crystal
6 No idea.. can't remember any light green products.

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Alcantara Cleaner
16 super sheen
17 citrus wash
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Scratch out maybe?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 looks like it's split so seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Wax remover, think kits called wax off
33 Wax off again
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

In the bouncers thread pics of the van the dent in the bonnet someone threw a brick


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

The orange one on the top right row is project 32


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> my guess' most from memory but had to look at the AB site for a couple too..
> 
> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> ...


Wow, mate, thats impressive - 26 right out of 36 

Nice one !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> In the bouncers thread pics of the van the dent in the bonnet someone threw a brick


Ah, i see mate, No, the brick was thrown at the van before I bought it. The previous owner told me that some kids threw a brick off a motorway bridge which hit the road and bounced up, hitting the bonnet and smashing the windscreen. He replaced the windscreen but never did anything to the bonnet.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Wow, mate, thats impressive - 26 right out of 36
> 
> Nice one !!!


Sod having a go now:lol:
Reckon I had about 10 or 12 but would've needed to look the up after that
Good going Craig:thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Wow, mate, thats impressive - 26 right out of 36
> 
> Nice one !!!


Ok which one's were wrong?? lol


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 banana
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
3 Magifoam yellow
4 briteclean x101
5 Crystal
6 clear vue
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 extreme gloss
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Alcantara Cleaner
16 super sheen
17 citrus wash
18 citrus wash
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Scratch out
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect
31 Bubblegum dressing?
32 wax off
33 Wax off
34 Restore
35 Enrich
36 Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tsubodai said:


> Sod having a go now:lol:
> Reckon I had about 10 or 12 but would've needed to look the up after that
> Good going Craig:thumb:





bambam12 said:


> Ok which one's were wrong?? lol


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> 1 banana
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
> 3 Magifoam yellow
> 4 briteclean x101
> ...


OOOHHHHH - Nice one mate - 27 right out of 36 

EDIT - Sorry, 26 right - just seen one thats wrong that I counted as right !!


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss
2 Citrus Wash
3 Magifoam
4 Curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue
2nd row left to right
7 Berry Blast
8 Berry Blast
9 Citrus Wash
10 Just the tonic
11 Wax Off
12 Just the tonic
3rd row left to right
13 Pink Sheen
14 Fab
15 Fab
16Berry Blast Endurance Trim & Tyre Gel
17 Tyre Gloss
18 Tyre Gloss
Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Seal and protect
20 Cherry Glaze
21 Project 32
22 Berry Blast
23 Berry Blast
24 Berry Blast
2nd row front to back
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Extreme Glaze
27 Cherry Glaze
28 Euphoria
29 Liquid Gold 
30 Cherry Glaze
3rd row front to back
31 Correct it Range "Anti Hologram - Final Finish" Correction Polish
32 Correct it Range "Enrich" Correction Polish
33 Correct it Range "Restore" Correction Polish
34 Wax Off
35 Wax Off
36 Wax Off


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

GLN said:


> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss
> 2 Citrus Wash
> 3 Magifoam
> ...


20 right mate  ( as I managed to work out you guessed the 2nd rack the other way round, back to front !  )


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I got all the answers here

I wins


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 banana
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
3 Magifoam yellow
4 briteclean x101
5 Crystal
6 clear vue
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 extreme gloss
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic
13 leather cleanse 
14 FAB
15 Alcantara Cleaner
16 super sheen
17 citrus wash
18 citrus wash
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Scratch out
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect
31 Bubblegum dressing?
32 wax off
33 Wax off
34 Restore
35 Enrich
36 Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> I got all the answers here
> 
> I wins


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

8.20pm is the cut off time lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> 1 banana
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
> 3 Magifoam yellow
> 4 briteclean x101
> ...


LOL - You have gone the other way now mate and scored 25 instead of 26 

Will give a clue in my next post


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so we take his second set of answers.. cut off now and I win    :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Clue - In this pic, there is NO Briteclean, Scratch-Out, Wax Off, Alcantara Cleaner or Super Sheen !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> so we take his second set of answers.. cut off now and I win    :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Craig & Cmillsjoe are joint leaders on 26 out of 36 right - thats pretty impressive - I bet even [email protected] would struggle to get that many right !!! LOL !!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 banana
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
3 Magifoam yellow
4 briteclean x101
5 Crystal
6 clear vue
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 extreme gloss
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 leather cleanse 
16 fab
17 citrus wash
18 citrus wash
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 project 32
22 berry blast
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 restore
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect
31 Bubblegum dressing?
32 restore
33 enrich
34 Restore
35 Enrich
36 Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

better or worse?


first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Scratch out maybe?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 looks like it's split so seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Engine bay protectant
33 Engine bay protectant
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> 1 banana
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner
> 3 Magifoam yellow
> 4 briteclean x101
> ...


Your are still going the wrong way cmillsjoe - 24 right this time


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> better or worse?
> 
> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> ...


Wow = 29 right out of 36 !!!!!!!!!!!!

nice One Craig !!!!!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

lol ill stick with my best answer,i must stop now im starting to mess with my own head


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> lol ill stick with my best answer,i must stop now im starting to mess with my own head


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Scratch out maybe?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 enrich 

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 tire gloss
33 tire gloss
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

:devil:i lied


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
> 3 Magifoam yellow?
> ...


You have drawn level again with Craig - 29 right !!!!

And here is a clue - the 29 you have right are not all the same 29 that Craig got right !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice use of the copy and paste there... guess it's easier than guessing your own


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

you stole my number 6 you started this war lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Another clue - there is STILL a Pre Wax that has not been guessed once yet, that should be in there !!!

And Cherry Glaze is still being guessed in the WRONG position !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice use of the copy and paste there... guess it's easier than guessing your own





cmillsjoe said:


> you stole my number 6 you started this war lol


:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 Enrich

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre Gloss
33 Tyre gloss
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ive had enough good luck craig - just a matter of trail and error


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> you stole my number 6 you started this war lol


:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
> 3 Magifoam yellow?
> ...


30 right out of 36 !!!!!!!!!!!

And another clue for you - I am very surprised Craig got number 30 wrong this time !!! LOL !!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> ive had enough good luck craig - just a matter of trail and error


just wait til near midnight.. and copy whatever list scored highest.. that's what the smart move would be haha.. let me do the donkey work!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

is there a 2nd place lol


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre Gloss
33 Tyre gloss
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sooo... last try lol

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 Seal and protect? (threw me off with no spray head)

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Engine protectant
33 Tyre gloss
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

oh aye copy my list why dont you lol


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash 
3 Magifoam 
4 Curoius
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry 
8 Very Cherry
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Tyregloss

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Cherry Glaze
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry Glaze
29 Extreme Glaze
30 Seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing 
32 Bubblegum dressing
33 Bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL -- Um - Craig, you would of scored 32 if you had put the correct it range in at number 36 like cmillsjoe did !!! 

cmillsjoe scored 32 :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

GLN said:


> first row, left to right
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> 2 Citrus Wash
> 3 Magifoam
> ...


30 right mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL -- Um - Craig, you would of scored 32 if you had put the correct it range in at number 36 like cmillsjoe did !!!
> 
> cmillsjoe scored 32 :lol:


lol.. fixed.. :wall:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol.. fixed.. :wall:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 Citrus Pearl
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 Seal and protect? (threw me off with no spray head)

3rd row front to back
31 tyre and trim gel
32 Engine protectant
33 bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

though you were finished swear word


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> though you were finished *****


you too :lol::thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there probably should have been a one entry type rule to this.. between me and joe theres about 60 entries :lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ill stop if you do lol .....................but can i trust you its like playing a game of golden balls do we split or steal lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

This is getting silly now, you got 32 again mate !!! LOL

Will give one more clue and then, as there is not many people guessing, whoever scores most by 9.30 can win !!!

I dont own Citrus Pearl or Engine Protectant, and I do like Leather Cleaning  ( oh, and I like to keep all my interior stuff together on the same row


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Taking dog for a walk and will name the winner when I get back in 10 minutes


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn this is starting to get hard great competition Mark :thumb:

first row, left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash 
3 Magifoam 
4 Curoius
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry 
8 Very Cherry
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather Cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Enhance
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry Glaze
29 Extreme Glaze
30 Seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Berry Blast tyre and trim
32 Tyre Gloss
33 Bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 top gloss shine
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 citrus wash

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre Gloss
33 Tyre gloss
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

come on craig we cant let gln win its bad enough you taking my answers without more people starting


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Cmillsjoe and GLN both score 33 !!!!!!!!!!!

Ending the comp in 12 minutes so hurry up Craig !!! LOL


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> come on craig we cant let gln win its bad enough you taking my answers without more people starting


:lol: sharing is caring joe.. I reckon you stole just as many back 
fair game haha..

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Enhance
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 Tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

OOOHHHHHHHHHHH - Craig scores 34 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Only TWO wrong Craig !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im on it - thanks for sharing craig lol
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i edited it a minute ago.. switched round enhance and liquid gold.. how about now?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i edited it a minute ago.. switched round enhance and liquid gold.. how about now?


Um - I would switch it back if I were you ! LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

come on mark close it quick lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha!


1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 berry blast trim gel? 
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> im on it - thanks for sharing craig lol
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
> 3 Magifoam yellow?
> ...


29 right mate, but then you did miss the last 6 off !! LOL


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i edited it a minute ago.. switched round enhance and liquid gold.. how about now?


1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Enhance
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Tyre and trim gel
32 Tyregloss
33 Bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha!
> 
> 1 Banana Gloss shampoo
> 2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
> ...


34 right mate, with 3 minutes to go !!!!!!!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

My guess is

1st row left to right
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner? 
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB 
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im on it - thanks for sharing craig lol
1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect
3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum dressing? 
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Berry blast tyre and trim
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

GLN - 33 right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(( You have two answers that I have just noticed are the wrong way round !!! ))


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 berry blast trim gel? 
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Craig - 35 Right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONLY ONE WRONG and one of my previous clues would give you the answer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Berry blast tyre and trim
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Bubblegum tyre and trim
32 berry blast tyre and trim
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Bubblegum tyre and trim
32 berry blast tyre and trim
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum dressing
17 Bubblegum air freshener
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Enhance
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Tyre and trim gel
32 Tyregloss
33 Bubblegum dressing
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

draw lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe - look at your numbers 31 32 and 33 ????? - They are all the same product !! LOL

Craig, winning with 35 out of 36 

Last clue - the wrong answer is in .........the INTERIOR ROW !!!!!!!!


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum dressing
17 Bubblegum air freshener
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Enhance
26 Liquid Gold
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Bubblegum tyre and trim
32 berry blast tyre and trim
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i cant be wrong i copied all his lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALL OVER - I cant take it anymore !!!!!!! LOL

The Winner is 

CRAIG with 35 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum air freshener
17 bubblegum dressing
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Berry blast tyre and trim
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum dressing
17 bubblegum air freshener
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31Berry blast tyre and trim
32 Tyre and trim gel
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

:doublesho fix unfair - recount :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Hang on........... I am having a recount............seems I am wrong and its a draw !!!!!!

Will put up the answers now.....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Correct Answers should be.....

1 Banana Gloss shampoo
2 Citrus Wash Multi purpose cleaner?
3 Magifoam yellow?
4 curious
5 Crystal
6 Clear Vue

2nd row left to right
7 Very Cherry wheel cleaner?	
8 Very Cherry again?
9 Extreme wheel cleaner
10 Extreme wheel cleaner again
11 Purple Rain
12 Just the Tonic

3rd row left to right
13 FAB	
14 FAB
15 Pink sheen
16 Bubblegum dressing
17 Leather Cleanse
18 Leather cleanse

Next rack, 1st row, front to back
19 Berry blast
20 Berry Blast
21 Berry Blast
22 Project 32
23 Nano seal
24 Nano detailer

2nd row front to back
25 Liquid Gold
26 Enhance
27 Euphoria
28 Cherry glaze again?
29 Extreme Glaze
30 seal and protect

3rd row front to back
31 Bubblegum
32 Tyre Gloss
33 Berry blast tyre and trim gel
34 Correct it range, Restore
35 Correct it range, Enrich
36 Correct it range, Final Finish hologram remover


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

lol crazy paving


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I am stuffed if I know who the hell has won myself - my brain is hurting !!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

its simple i won but im willing to call it a draw cause im a good guy


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> its simple i won but im willing to call it a draw cause im a good guy


:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no idea either :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome competition Mark & great efforts particularly by Craig & Joe:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i cant believe it took me so long to get the top gloss shine i used it lastnight


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Thought I won??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> i cant believe it took me so long to get the top gloss shine i used it lastnight


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, Having read though, I am sure its a three way draw between Craig, cmillsjoe and GLN, so I think we need one deciding question.....

Nearest one to the answer is the winner.....

Question to follow.....


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

you cant do this mark its like being in the sing off on the xfactor so close but yet so far


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

With the extension lead AND the hose reel - how many metres of "reel" is there in total ???


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> you cant do this mark its like being in the sing off on the xfactor so close but yet so far


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

explain the question please sir


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

90 metre


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

There is ??? metres of reel on the extension lead, and ???? metres of reel on the jet washer hose reel. Guess how many metres are on each and add them together


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

hurry up and answer craigg while i think


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> hurry up and answer craigg while i think


:lol::lol:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

actually 65 metres


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So GLN is guessing 65 metres......


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

craigg is playing the waiting game so ill just answer im not going to be a baby about it lol ....................................................... 35 meters


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Havign gone through the answers - FERTED also guessed the same amount right and so can answer the final question to win


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

GLN - 65 metres
CMILLSJOE - 35 metres
FERTED - ????
CRAIG - ?????


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Will give it til 10.30pm to get the answers and then we will have a winner


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I'm going for 40 metres


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

So that's 10.30!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry, had logged off lol.. 

I was going to guess 30m but I'm 4min too late so count me out lads :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was fun tonight, made me laugh !!!

So the winner......

Well, the Extension Lead is 50 metres and the Hose Reel is 20 metres = 70 Metres in Total

So, GLN - You win !!!!!

Well done mate.

Pm me your details and I will get some Addiction off to you one day this week 

cmillsjoe, Craig & ferted - cheers for playing guys, it was quite funny in the end !!! LOL


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i demand a recount all men lie about the length of their hose


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> i demand a recount all men lie about the length of their hose


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> i demand a recount all men lie about the length of their hose


What he said!! :lol::lol::lol:

Thanks for this Mark it was fun and very generous of you:thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks guys, it was fun tonight, made me laugh !!!
> 
> So the winner......
> 
> ...


Thank You very much mark, i know you must of heard this a hundred times by now but you must be one of the most generous members on here,

And thanks to the rest of the guys for playing along made a entertaining night

:thumb:

Pm on its way


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> So its been a while since I did a fun little competition ( last one I did was the guessing of the Avatars to win a tub of Rainforest Rub, won by Carbonangel ) ), so thought I would do another one today just for the fun of it.
> 
> So, to win this time, you need to know your Autobrite products !
> 
> ...


Great idea Mark, cant believe I missed this, as you well know Autobrite are my product of choice, which makes me think I may have stood a chance at winning the Addiction, something I don't yet have.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats GLN :thumb:


----------

